# Vipassana Meditation



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone practice this form of meditation? If so do you have any pointers or good sites to gather information? I have never tried this form of meditation and would like to learn.

I have always wanted to go to a Zen monastery or some Buddhist monastery that practices this form of meditation in the hopes that it might help me to release negative energies and thoughts. 

The only problem is that I don't have money to spend to learn from western teachers. Actually I don't really trust Western teachers as much as I would trust an Eastern teacher. But, of course; lots of Eastern teachers don't know English so that would be a barrier, and I don't have money to travel =(


----------



## LexReed (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been practicing Vipassana for a few years and I recommend you check out www.dhamma.org

All courses are run on a donation basis, that should appeal to your budget!

SN Goenka has been teaching this meditation around the world for 40 years now to an ever growing student base. There are centres all over the world, I'm guessing there is even one reasonably close to you.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,

Lex


----------



## AAAli (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been interested in doing this myself but don't think I would be able to personally as I couldn't even concentrate on it for very long and I have other ways of releasing negative emotions. I will probably take more of an interest in it one day tho

Its actually very simple to do. You simply observe the sensation of the breath going in and out of your nose.

Here is the movie that made me interested in it if you haven't already seen it:
Doing Time, Doing Vipassana: 



 (part1)


----------

